# barebow distances



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

wte said:


> In field archery what distances do barebow archers shoot? Do barebow archers shoot from the same stakes that compaound archers do or do they shoot from stakes? I am sure that this topic has come up before and if someone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd


Todd,
In the Men's and Ladie's Barebow Division, they shoot from the standard Adult Stakes, just like the rest of the Men and Ladies, compound and recurve shooters alike. There are not any "special stakes" for just the Barebow shooters.

Hope this helps.

field14


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hope this link will help you understand----even though you shoot at the same stakes--within your age group----you only compete with the same style of shooter/and gender

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm#Barebow

Also if you are a string walker---you'll do very well at all distances------if not you should look into it--- the technique is/ and results are awsuum

It's all fun ---good shoot'n


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

*Bare Bow Distances*

C Doyle 88 and Field 14,

I was thinking the same thing but was not 100% sure.

Thanks for your help.
Todd


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

You might be thinking of FITA field, and barebow shoots from the blue markers, generally 5 to 10 meters closer than the compound and Olympic recurve ( with sights).
FITA field has two days, first is unmarked or unknown distances, and the second day has marked distances. Targets or 20,40,60, and 80 cm.
Range of target distances on unmarked day
20cm Blue pegs 5m-10m, red pegs 10m-15m
40cm Blue pegs 10-20m, red pegs 15-25m
60cm Blue pegs 15-30m, red pegs 20-35m
80cm Blue pegs 30-40m, red pegs 35-55m

Range of target distances on marked day
20cm Blue pegs 5-15m, red pegs 10-20m
40cm Blue pegs 15-25m, red pegs 20-30m
60cm Blue pegs 30-40m, red pegs 35-45m
80cm Blue pegs 40-50m, red pegs 50-60m


----------

